# Company name change to Patni to Igate to capgemini



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

I joined Patni Computer in 2010 and remain as full time employee for 2 years.

During the same, company sold to Igate and change its name to Igate.

Now igate is also been sold and its now known as capgemini.

My Problem:

Offer and appointment letter from : Patni Computer letter head.

Re-leaving and Experience Letter From : Igate Letter Pad/head.

Now even Igate don't exists any more.

Its now known as Capgemini. So all the official letters that I have has name change. What should I do in terms of my employment reference for these 2 years? 

Anything specific to be included in letter(if Capgemini ready to provide me one!!!) or documents that I have are enough?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, to get a reference letter at this point in time, you would have to contact one of your direct supervisors from the time that you worked there. Otherwise, you may only be able to contact CapGemini's human resources department to see if they can at least confirm your employment in the company they later purchased.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

